# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Swedzacy jezyk

## Nie zarejestrowany

Co moze byc powodem swedzenia jezyka? Pierwzsy raz mi sie to zdarzylo i tak naprawde to nawet nie wiem po czym.

----------


## akk

Powodów swędzącego języka może byc kilka np. grzybica, albo uczulenie na jakiś pokarm badź lek, to ostatnie jest częstym powodem swędzenia języka.

----------


## susu

> grzybica, albo uczulenie na jakiś pokarm badź lek.


Nie tylko...
Ja mam tak np. po nowej paście do zębów, lub płynie do płukania ust.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wlasnie zauwazylam ze po zjedzeniu slodyczy a zwlaszcza czekolady swedzi mnie jezyk, co prawda odraniczam sie ale czasem sobie skubne.

----------


## mateo1

Witam, mam podobny problem swędzi mnie język, jak zdiagnozować co może być przyczyną swędzącego języka. Jeżeli to grzybica to jak powinien wyglądać język?????????????????

----------

